# Goose with Arrow in it!!



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Went for a walk in NW minot the other day and noticed a pair bond of geese on a body of water and one was struggling to swim, it headed right for the cattails as i got a better look i could see an arrow with a green/yellow flectching on it stuck in the gooses rear. I couldn't tell if it was banded but regardless! COME ON GUYS!! if i saw that how many homeowners on that lake and walkers/joggers saw that. Lets use our heads, the anti's dont need any more fuel for ther fire. VERY VERY disapointed to see that to say the least!! :******:


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

AGREED COMPLETELY.......


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow.... uke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That is pretty sad that someone had to do that.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

You got to get down there first light and get that goose out of there. Corner it in the cattails and grab the arrow out of it if you can. Or get your local Enviro officers to come out and dispatch it. Either way spread the word amongst the local hunters about how stupid they are to do something like that and keep it low key to the public. The anti's will have that on the national news.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

i have hunted geese with a bow does that make me a bad person? there are plenty of geese around full of steel as well im sure. yes a arrow is alot worse than a few pellets im just saying not every shot is a kill shot


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They require a broadhead for hunting geese. I have never seen a goose go far with a broadhead in it. When you do see a goose with an arrow it's usually some knot-head shot it with a field point. Pictures have kept showing up for years. Like lesserhunter mentioned there is a lot of steel out there in geese, but it's not obvious like an arrow. 
Something I have often wondered about is if one of these nut job anti hunters might stick an arrow in a goose. You know sacrifice one bird to save thousands mentality. I think it was 1991 that I was hunting elk in Montana. The country Sheriff was checking hunting license to make sure people were actually hunters. Earth First had published in one of their magazines that people should go out during hunting season and shoot ranchers cows. They said it would kill two birds with one stone, get cows off government land, and blame hunters.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I think this was done by a youngster. Most grown men would have a bow strong enough to blast through a goose with no problem and probably do enough damage to kill the bird. However, a small child with a new red plastic bow and a few arrows would think a fat goose with very little fear of humans to be a great target. Now with a 10-15 pound bow, launching an arrow at say 20 feet per second, I can see where the arrow could get stuck in a bird and the bird fly or swim away. JMO, but that is what I see from this unfortunate situation.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Guys guys guys, think were missing the point here!!! if u hunt geese LEGALLY wity an arrow great!!! more power to ya!!! BUT its SPRING CANADAS ARE NOT TO BE LEGALLY SHOT, 2nd its in TOWN!!! im not arguing crippled/kill shot/steel vs arrows, its spring and its in town is my point fellas. always seems to be a few idiots amongst us! :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

[quotei have hunted geese with a bow does that make me a bad person?][/quote]
serious!?!?!?! i think its great u archery hunt geese and no ur prolly a great person ur missing the f-ing point!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Must have been a NR or an oil rigger! no other person could have done that jk lol


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Must have been a NR


haha they must have figured theres less pressure during the summer!!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

jwdinius1 said:


> Guys guys guys, think were missing the point here!!! if u hunt geese LEGALLY wity an arrow great!!! more power to ya!!! BUT its SPRING CANADAS ARE NOT TO BE LEGALLY SHOT, 2nd its in TOWN!!! im not arguing crippled/kill shot/steel vs arrows, its spring and its in town is my point fellas. always seems to be a few idiots amongst us! :beer:


Did you ever think it may have been shot last Fall, or do you have reason to believe it was shot this Spring? I, Uunfortunately one year had one fly off on me with an arrow in its neck. I had a goose standing near the one I was aiming at stretch its wings just as I released the arrow, glancing up and striking the other one in the neck. I was using expandables and after the deflection they did not open properly. I ran after the bird fast as I could, but unfortunately could not catch it before it gained altitude and flew away. A week later a friends Grandpa seen a goose with an arrow in its neck eating in his backyard, acting normal. Just saying it could have been shot last year or even several years ago and still survive this long.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Did you ever think it may have been shot last Fall


are you serious?!?!?! do you know were minot nd is???

all our lakes completely freeze over it would have have had to fly at least, at the very least 50 miles to find open water!! my god it could barely swim let alone fly!!!

My god people im seriously done with this site it was 100% shot in the spring, but hey lets give poachers the benefit of the doubt i just a crazy SOB who follows the rules my bad for even posting this god damn thing!!! never thought i would get so much doubters!! :withstupid:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

jwdinius1 said:


> > Did you ever think it may have been shot last Fall
> 
> 
> are you serious?!?!?! do you know were minot nd is???
> ...


wow.. awfull defensive..

guess there is no way that an infection could not have set in..

as for sorry, your pretty sorry for not doing your best to see that the animal is dispatched (if its condition was as bad as you say)..

saying it was 100 % shot in the spring is not very intelegent unless you witnessed it happen..

now go have your stroke.. im sure one is comming if you always get so worked up..


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

have another possum foot!! thought ur wife tried to put an end to ur late night nodak gibberish! :beer:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

:down:

why do you think you should not have called animal control, or F&G??? its not the same as being the one who shot the bird out of season, but having it in your means to put the bird down and not doing so is pretty bad..

i guess someone has to be intoxicated to think that there is any other explanation to the birds condition and not jump on your band wagon...

if the bird was indeed a spring shot bird, that suxs.
if you did nothing about it, you should be ashamed.. spring shot or otherwise..


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

im gonna be 100% honest with ya i dont think G&F would have done a damn thing! ( i could be wrong but from my experiences not good) ive called the RAP (report all poachers) hotline for violaters before and not a damn thing is done, as far as animal control, minot is a town of 40,000 i am not aware of animal control or at least one that is worth a ****, i guess its just an unfortunate event that happens often i imagine within city limits! either way not gonna effect the local population much!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I didn't mean for you to get so defensive by my comment, I mean't in no way to make it sound like you were lying or something. I just mean't to throw out there that wild animals are tough. Look at deer that ger shot, hit by cars, etc...you see them running around with three legs. I don't know how many times I've seen geese repeatedly shot with shotguns, see feathers flying, and they don't fall. Or you clean ones you get and find old shot in them. Just saying the resiliency of wild game is incredible.

If it was shot in the Spring, I in no way condone it by any means and that is obviously something that is wrong and should not have been done.

I do in fact know where Minot is, if you were trying to insult my intelligence it did not work. I understand in Winter everything freezes up. I was not there and did not see it, but unless I saw the bird covered in blood or witnessed the event happen, I would not be able to say it 100% happened in the Spring. Poaching is not something I take lightly as I am highly against it and have had snowmobilers poach on our land.

No one is doubting you, there just are other possible things that MAY have happened, thats just a fact. Don't understand why you were so quick to fly off the handle on that one.


----------

